

Ask HN: Who's using Yodlee? - filipcte

Hello!<p>I'm building a personal finance app and would like to know what other companies use Yodlee.com's SDK to provide customers access to their online banking data, except Mint and InDinero?<p>Are there any realistic alternatives for accessing this data? I believe that building screen scrapers from scratch is not a good one.<p>Thank you!
======
jonathanberger
Has anyone come across any opensource/community attempts to build a set of
financial site scrapers? It seems like an area where such an approach might
flourish.

~~~
filipcte
I like this idea a lot, but actually doing it would require a tremendous
effort, considering all the different (and crappy) internet banking apps
around the world. But sure, it could start with 1 bank, then add support for
others in time.

